# Radeon 4870 Voltmod gesichtet



## Klutten (13. Juli 2008)

Die neueste Grafikkartengeneration aus dem Hause AMD ist gerade erst in den Händlerregalen gelandet, da tauchen bereits erste Anleitungen auf, den bereits im Serienzustand potenten Grafikboliden noch mehr Leistung zu entlocken.

Auf Techpowerup.com finden risikofreudige Anwender seit einigen Tagen einen Voltmod für die HD4870. Es ist auf jeden Fall Vorsicht angebracht, da selbstverständlich die Garantie der Karte erlischt und zudem handwerkliches Geschick von Nöten ist. Jegliche Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es etwas genauer wissen möchte, der darf gerne hier weiterlesen.
techPowerUp! :: Radeon HD 4870 Voltmods

Quelle: techPowerUp!


----------



## LiL Fränkii (13. Juli 2008)

Es werden sich schon einige finden, die das machen wollen. ^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juli 2008)

Woah, den Stromverbrauch will ich dann gar nicht wissen oO


----------



## McZonk (13. Juli 2008)

Boar, gleich mal eine bestellen


----------



## memphis@Mg (13. Juli 2008)

jop habe i mir auch gedacht und dann gleich löten * GPU pot rauskram*


----------



## simons700 (13. Juli 2008)

gab doch eins per bios oder? 
grübel...
a ja hier auch bei den kollegen:The 4800 series Driver, OCing, Cooling and Tweaking Thread - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## McZonk (14. Juli 2008)

Weiß jemand, ob der Treiber Vmod, wie er im Kapitel "VOLTAGE TWEAKS" beschrieben wird, funktioniert?


----------



## simons700 (14. Juli 2008)

Da ausprobieren 
du bist der freak
spasssss
na ja der wirds ja ausprobiert haben wenn er drüber schreibt


----------



## McZonk (14. Juli 2008)

Die Karte ist nicht das Problem


----------



## Oliver (14. Juli 2008)

Mehr Spannung im Treiber geht nur bis 1.33 Volt oder sogar noch weniger. Hat ein Bekannter schon getestet. Meine Karte muss dran glauben, wenn ich den Wasserkühler habe und das ganze ins Gehäuse verfrachtet wird


----------



## simons700 (14. Juli 2008)

na ja aber das is ja schon mal was 
also wenn man keinen wr will^^


----------

